# Fire Fishin



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Funny thing about last night, all fish come off of short green grass. not on oysters, not on nothing except the green green grass. stuck out like a turd in a punch bowl. sheeps coming back strong. seen alot of them but they are spookie, ie missed alot. some nice flounder had a good night, loved stabbing them.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ever use ice???


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

well if i did not use ice these fish would not look like this or even go to the fish house .DUH!!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Duh is right Bill. How long was the big one??Nice catch again.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a haul


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Hey, i did not measure him ,but he is sure legal . i put it on the scale and he weighed 5 lbs.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a big gulf flounder.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> that's a big gulf flounder.


NO JOKE never seen a 5lb gulf usually the big ones r southern


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL THAT TELLS YOU WHERE HE IS GIGGING THEM!:thumbsup:


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*fire fishin*



captwesrozier said:


> WELL THAT TELLS YOU WHERE HE IS GIGGING THEM!:thumbsup:


Yeah in a Galaxy Far Far Away.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hellva night right there. Glad to see the boots....lol


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

that will dang near wear you out. great catch!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

When do they see Ice? are they like Oysters and can go without Ice for a length of time and still be accepted?
Serious question. That is a lot of seafood and no visable sign of ice anywhere...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well a pic of a bunch of fish covered in ice just looks like a pile of ice. When I take fish pics, I remove them from the ice first...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Strangely enough, that kind of looks like the fish house we used to sell to down Palm Harbor way.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> When do they see Ice? are they like Oysters and can go without Ice for a length of time and still be accepted?
> Serious question. That is a lot of seafood and no visable sign of ice anywhere...


Gig fish
Place fish on ice in cooler
Return to dock

Drive to fish house
Remove fish from cooler and place on deck for picture
Load fish in baskets
Weigh fish
Fish placed back on ice or in a walk-in
Get ticket or check
Go home

There ya go.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

that's funny ..I took a look at your fish pics WHERE'S THE ICE


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*iCE*



Snagged Line said:


> When do they see Ice? are they like Oysters and can go without Ice for a length of time and still be accepted?
> Serious question. That is a lot of seafood and no visable sign of ice anywhere...


 tHAT'S FUNNY .. i TOOK A LOOK AT YOUR FISH PIC'S wheres the ice?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was not trying two be a douchebag with my question ,I will give you the benefit of the doubt about your response whether you are being a douchebag or not ...are you referring to the fish in my 160 quart K-2 cooler ontop of about 80 pounds of ice ,or a live fish on the dock before release ....you're gonna have two be a little more specific before you go laughing at your own jokes ......

By the way, My fish get all discolored and stiff from the effects of icing them down.....yours are Purdy... 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Snagged, I've found that ice on top of fish makes them stiff and discolored. Ice Under them keeps them cold, with out discoloration. That has been my experience.
gigability, do ya need a new deckhand? I'd love a job gigging all night and get paid on top of that.....


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Could care less about ice but you crush them, what state you in zen master?


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

em some fine grocery, mike


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

I can see why you a having trouble with them gigs stabbing all them sheepheads  Them fish is rough on a gig !


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Good gracious alive; thought Cliff was the gig master but I do believe Gigability is the real GIG MASTER. Hell, I'll deck hand for ya and do it for free just to get better at it, and got me own equipment too. Give me a shout if ya ever need a hand. Damn good job!


----------

